

James McCormick guilty of selling fake bomb detectors - AlexMuir
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22266051?hn=1

======
ColinWright
Bomb _detectors_ \- not the same thing at all.

------
ontoillogical
If they had no electronics, how did the golf ball finders work? Or are they
also scams that he just marked up 200000%?

